
Why Windows 10 is the 'last' version of Windows - bahularora
http://mashable.com/2015/05/08/windows-10-last/
======
jasode
As the journalist explains, the omission of qualifier words to clarify "
_last_ " makes Microsoft's message confusing.

It's the "last" in the sense that it's the "last big-tent event version of
Windows that was delineated by multi-year development & release milestones."
No more big-tent releases like Windows 95. The new release model may also
remove the idea of waiting a year or more for a Service Pack.

Basically, it looks like Windows release cadence will be more like Adobe
Creative Cloud model: continuous incremental improvements separated by months

~~~
aikah
> Basically, it looks like Windows release cadence will be more like Adobe
> Creative Cloud model: continuous incremental improvements separated by
> months

And will it end up with a subscription based model too? that's the issue here.

~~~
ddingus
I suspect the core OS won't. There are always lots of reasons to run a machine
that isn't online all the time.

What I do expect is features and applications linked to be dependent and
associated with a subscription.

Couple that with improved security to discourage and outright prevent
applications from being loaded outside of approved channels, similar to what
Apple is doing* with it's security settings now, and it may become easier to
just pay monthly than do your own thing.

*Preferences, security, "allow apps downloaded from..."

------
DougWebb
_With that membership, you 'll get keep getting upgrades as long as your
hardware supports them. This is just like Chrome, your apps, and other
operating systems like iOS operate._

So, just like Apple and Android phones, Macbooks, and I presume Chromebooks
and Surface devices, OS updates will keep getting pushed to your device until
your device can no longer function acceptably, and you'll be forced to upgrade
the hardware.

This is the OS software industry's solution to the "problem" that the hardware
became good enough for most people and new sales dropped.

~~~
Dylan16807
Hasn't windows been dropping in hardware requirements since vista?

